# Saddle Cattle Forum



## Saxon Violence (May 7, 2020)

Friends,

I know that there USED to be a forum dedicated to riding cattle. I haven't gone there for awhile. I lost the address and don't remember the name.

My best google-fu is not getting me anywhere.

Does anyone know the address of this forum?

Thank you.

Saxon Violence


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Either the "PBR".....Pro Bull Riders forum or the "WNH".....Who Needs a Horse forum  
I know some folks that ride 'em down here but they're usually a few bricks shy of a full load (PBR) or just had a little too much to drink (WNH)

Good luck and welcome to Haytalk Saxon


----------

